# Estimation Quadra 650



## nidecker (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à estimer la valeur d'un Quadra 650 complet (Unité centrale, Ecran format portrait, souris, clavier, documentation, disquettes d'installation) en état de marche.

Avez-vous une idée de sa côte ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## iMacounet (2 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Ce materiel n'a pas vraiement de côte en  ... Difficile à dire.

PS : J'ai eu un Quadra 700 gratuitement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2011)

nidecker a dit:


> Avez-vous une idée de sa côte ?



Je dirais 10-20&#8364; si tu trouves quelqu'un qui en cherche précisément un, rien sinon !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

Je confirme, on m'en a donné un gracieusement....
mais bon si tu trouves un acheteur sur ebay, hésite pas ^^

d'ailleurs je me demande si les vieux ordis partent vraiment via ebay, étant donné les prix sans aucun sens


----------



## rhodmac (5 Juin 2011)

10/15 euros


----------



## Gallenza (7 Juin 2011)

Si t'es sur Paris je veux bien t'en débarrasser gratos.


----------



## nidecker (7 Juin 2011)

Désolé je suis à Aix


----------



## Gallenza (7 Juin 2011)

Dommage pou moi :-/
Si t'es bidouilleur, c'est l'une des meilleures machines  pour tester A/UX.
http://www.aux-penelope.com/


----------



## momo-fr (9 Juin 2011)

J'avais acheté le mien 15.000,00 Frs à l'époque avec un écran 14 pouces couleur  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> J'avais acheté le mien 15.000,00 Frs à l'époque avec un écran 14 pouces couleur  :rateau:



Ben oui, on en est tous là, le PowerBook Duo 230 en parfait état que j'ai acheté 10  il y a deux ans sur une brocante était vendu pas loin de 20 000 F neuf en 1992-1993 !


----------

